# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  لمن تريد حب زوجها.... 71 طريقه لزيادة محبة الزوج لزوجته

## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

استقبال الزوج حال دخوله المنزل :
1- ألبس له أجمل الثياب .
2- أعلّم الأطفال كيفية استقبال الوالد (قبلة ، نشيد ... )
3- أستقبله بالتهليل والترحيب وبث الأشواق .
4- أصحبه إلى أن يجلس أو يغير ملابسه .
5- أسأل عن حاله وظروفه اليومية .
6- أحضر له كأساً من الماء أو العصير إن كان عطشاناً .
7- أحرص على ألا يشتم مني إلا رائحة طيبة .

استقبال ضيوف الزوج :
9- أستقبل خبر حضورهم بالبشرى وعدم التأفف من كثرة حضورهم أو عددهم .
10- أطيب مكان جلوسهم .
11- أعدّ لهم الطعام والشراب وما يناسبهم .
12- أتعرف على زوجات أصحابه وأتودد إليهن .

غضب الزوج :
13- أحاول تهدئته وأضبط انفعالاتي وإن كان الحق معي .
14- أحاول فتح الموضوع من جديد بعد نسيانه بأسلوب شيق ولطيف .
15- لا أكون نداً له فأردده وأستفزه .
16- أحرص على ألا أنام ليلتها إلا برضاه .
17- أتذكر الحديث الشريف (( زوجك جنتك أو نارك )) .

مرض الزوج :
18- أخفف بعض آلامه بروايات مسلية .
19- أجلس عنده لمساعدته .
20- أردد عليه (( إن المنزل من غيرك لا يساوي شيئاً )) وبعض الكلمات الجميلة .
21- أخفف من حركة الأطفال حتى لا تزعجه .

نوم الزوج :
23- أبتسم له دائماً .
24- أدعوا له بالشفاء .
25- أذكر له بعض أعماله الحسنة ومآثره الحميدة .
26- أهيئ له الفراش وأقوم بتطييبه .
27- أحرص على نوم الأطفال مبكراً .
28- أذكّره قبل النوم بقراءة آية الكرسي .
29- أذكره بتطبيق السنة وهي قراءة المعوذات والنفث باليد ثلاثاً قبل النوم .
30- ألبس له أجمل الثياب .
31- أمازح زوجي وأضحك معه .
32- أذكر له بعض الحكايات المفيدة .

سفر الزوج :
33- أحضّر ملابسه وأرتبها في الحقيبة .
34- أطيب حاجاته بالبخور والعطور .
35- أضع له بعض الرسائل الغرامية في حقيبته دون علمه ، وأضع ما يحتاجه من ( إبرة ، خيط .. ) .
36- لا أثقّل عليه بالطلبات .
37- أودعه وأعبّر له عن مقدار الفراغ الذي سيتركه حال سفره .
38- أضع مصحفاً صغيراً في جيبه .
39- أحفظه أثناء سفره في ماله وعياله وبيته .
40- أحضّر له بعض الأطعمة إن كان سفره بالسيارة .

كسب قلب والديه وبالأخص والدته :
41- أساعدها في أعمال المنزل وبالأخص إن كان عندها وليمة .
42- أختار مناسبات لإهدائها .
43- أحضر لها أطباقاً شهية بين فترة وأخرى .
44- لا أتحدث بالشيء الذي تكرهه .
45- أذكر مزايا ابنها أمامها ولا أذكر عيوبه .
46- أحث زوجي على كثرة زيارة والدته وبرها .
47- أحرص عند زيارتها على حفظ أولادي بقربي حتى لا أزعجها .
48- أطلب من زوجي أحياناً شراء العشاء وتناوله في منزل والدته .
49- أكرم صديقاتها .

متفرقات : 
50- أتصل به عند تأخره في العمل وأسأل عنه .
51- أمدح الأشياء التي اشتراها .
52- أعمل الوجبة ( الطبخة ) التي يحبها .
53- أغير مكان الأثاث بالمنزل بين فترة وأخرى .
54- أردد عليه كلمات و عبارت المودة.
55- أعمل مسابقة بيننا للجلوس لصلاة الفجر .
56- أشركه في همومي وآخذ برأيه .
57- أطيّبه وأبخّره بين حين وآخر وخاصة يوم الجمعة .
58- أكون منطقية في طلباتي وأتذكر دائماً المثل (( إن المرأة لا تريد إلا الزوج ، فإذا حصلت عليه أرادت كل شيء )) .
59- أحرص علي أن أتعلم كل جديد من طبخ وهواية وفن حتى يرى مني كل يوم جديدا .
60- أذكّره بأعماله في الصباح .
61- إحياء مفهوم ( نحن لا نختلف على الدنيا ) فلا نختلف على تسمية مولود أو قطعة أثاث أو على نوع الطعام .
62- التغيير الشكلي أمامه بين حين وآخر كقص الشعر ووضع المكياج ، (( وغيرها إن كان هو يحب ذلك )) .

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة...


ماشاء الله....وجدت دفئ المشاعر تنطلق من تلك الكلمات...


بها تكسب المرأة حب الزوج...وكل امرأة لها أسلوبها في كيفية جذب أحاسيس زوجها تجاهها...



غاليتي عفاف....


غدير شكري ....اسكبه على روعة عطاءك...


يعطيك العافية على موفقية الطرح ..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واشكرك اخيه من اعماقي على متابعتك الجديد
واسعدني فعلا ردك الجميل

----------


## جنى الورود

*أشكرك على هذه النصائح القيمة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العفو غناتي

----------

